# Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Producing (MFA)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Columbia College Chicago - Creative Producing (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Operator

Chris W said:


> This is the FilmSchool.org WIKI for the following Film School:
> 
> Columbia College Chicago - Creative Producing (M.F.A.)
> 
> Please update this WIKI with any information that you have found out while applying to or attending this school by using the "Edit" button on post.
> 
> Please report any content that was added here that shouldn't have been and it will be removed.
> 
> Thank you!
> -FilmSchool.org
> 
> ****
> 
> *Application deadline: *January 13, 2017
> *
> Interview Questions:*
> 
> *Tuition:
> 
> Housing:
> 
> Notable Alumni:*
> 
> *Etc:*




Just got spoke with Financial Aid...since the MFA in Creative Producing requires a 6 credit pre semester in August you have to pay out of pocket because Financial Aid is disbursed at the start of the Fall Semester in September. As of 2017 the tuition is 1,158.00 per credit. So that's $6984 out of pocket. I'm hoping the person I spoke to was wrong and had no idea what they were talking about.

EDIT: I spoke to the film office and they said that person I spoke to had no idea what they are talking about. You won't have to pay out of pocket, they just add it to your fall semester charges and you can wait for the loan disbursement to pay it.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School Columbia College Chicago - Creative Producing (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline, Letters of Reference, and Portfolio Rquirements


----------



## Chris W

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Creative Producing (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## Chris W

This degree appears to be no longer offered as Creative producing...


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Producing (MFA) has been updated:

Creative Producing no longer offered... changed degree to offered degree. Also updated deadline.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Producing (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Producing (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

